# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Riipan pysäkkirakennus Humppilaan

## Resiina

Bruno Granholmin suunnittelema vuonna 1903 valmistunut tyypin 5 platformskjul -pysäkkirakennus siirretään Jokioisten museorautatien uudeksi asema rakennukseksi Humppilan. Siirto toteutuu 12-13.12.2018.

Rakennus on tarkoitus kunnostaa Humppilassa. Aseman yleisötila on tarkoitus kunnostaa 1950-luvun asuun. Asemalle on tarkoitus sijoittaa junanlähetystoimisto, lipunmyynti, paikallisten ylläpitämää kahvila toimintaa ja pieni muotoista näyttely toimintaa.

Asemalle on tarkoitus kerätä muistoja ajalta kun junat pysähtyivät Riipassa

Aseman nimeksi tulee Humppila

----------


## Salomaa

Mahtava kulttuuriteko ! Hienoa, että maassamme löytyy rakennusperinnöstämme huolta pitäviä. Kuvia tänne nykyisestä tilasta sekä sitä mukaan kun kunnostus etenee.  Tähän museorautatiehen tutustumisen olen laiminlyönyt, mutta nyt on asia korjattava tämän tiedon jälkeen.

eli ensi kesänä valmista ?

----------


## Melamies

Oliko nyt siis kuitenkin asia niin, että joku paikallinen yhdistys Riipan päässä aiheutti vivästyksen tälle hankkeelle vahingossa, eikä kiusantekotarkoituksessa?

----------


## Resiina

> Oliko nyt siis kuitenkin asia niin, että joku paikallinen yhdistys Riipan päässä aiheutti vivästyksen tälle hankkeelle vahingossa, eikä kiusantekotarkoituksessa?


Asema oli tarkoitus siirtää jo lokakuussa, mutta valituksen johdosta sen siirto lykkääntyi. Nyt asiat on käsitelty ja siirto toteutuu.

----------


## Resiina

Syyskuussa Museorautatien vanhaa vuodesta 1994 käytössä ollutta asemarekennusta alettiin valmistella siirtoa varten


07.12.2018 Humppilan vanha asema nostettiin avotavaravaunun päälle pois siirtoa varten

----------


## Resiina

Riipan entinen pysäkkirakennus saapui Humppilaan 12.12.2018

----------


## Salomaa

Mihin tuo pienempi asema viedään ? Eikö sitä olisi voitu säilyttää suuremman aseman kanssa ?

----------


## Resiina

> Mihin tuo pienempi asema viedään ? Eikö sitä olisi voitu säilyttää suuremman aseman kanssa ?


Se viedään Minkiölle jossa se toimii tilapäisenä näyttelytilana. Yksi vaihtoehto on se että se viedään Jokioisten päähän ja yhdistetään nykyiseen Jokioisten asemaan, siitä tulisi saman tyyppinen raikaisu kuin tässä Humppilan uudessa asemassa. Sitä vaihtoehtoa ei mietitty että se jäisi Humppilaan asema alueen ahtauden takia, lisäksi ei haluttu kajota aseman puistoon.

Kuvat Humppila 13.12.2018

----------


## Salomaa

Ajattelin että muodostaisivat yhdessä kauniin parin, jolloin tavallaan menneiden asemarakennusten arkkitehtuuri korostuisi hieman että huomio kiinnittyisi. Mutta siellähän on sitten muutamat neliöt tosi kortilla.

----------


## Resiina

Humppila 14.12.2018
Aseman lasku kivijalan päälle

Asema nostettuna kivijalalle

Aseman tuleva odotushuone ennen remonttia

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Humppila 14.12.2018
> Aseman tuleva odotushuone ennen remonttia


Minkä ihmeen takia siellä on noi kaapelihyllyt?

t. Rainer

----------


## Resiina

> Minkä ihmeen takia siellä on noi kaapelihyllyt?
> 
> t. Rainer


Koska asema muutettiin aikoinaan turvalaitetilaksi ja sellainena se toimi aina viime vuoteen asti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hieno kuvasarja, kiitos siitä Resiinalle!

----------

